# Tivo Roamio & Crackle Channel?



## ThatOne (Oct 21, 2008)

I was hoping to consolidate into one box and leave my AppleTV out of the picture.

From Crackle's web site it says TiVo is supported, but I cannot find the same on TiVO's web site..

Does the Roamio have Crackle Channel?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ThatOne said:


> I was hoping to consolidate into one box and leave my AppleTV out of the picture.
> 
> From Crackle's web site it says TiVo is supported, but I cannot find the same on TiVO's web site..
> 
> Does the Roamio have Crackle Channel?


I think you can access that as an Opera app. I'm not 100%, but I thought I remembered seeing that there.


----------



## godsey1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope I can get it on one of my systems, as Crackle channel is where Joe Dirt 2 will be released. Cant wait for it :up:

Tony


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I searched the Opera Store for Crackle and did not find it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Not on my older Sony BD player or TV (it was). It's on my newer Sony BD player. Sony owns Crackle. Nope, not on Premiere or Roamio.


----------



## ThatOne (Oct 21, 2008)

Bummer... I suppose I'll need to keep my AppleTV connected


----------

